# Suitable thermometer with visual indicator.



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm just starting to think through the ttc logistics and am planning to start bbt charting soon. I'd like some advice on picking a digital thermometer.  I need one that gives a visual indicator when it is done. Most of the thermometers beep when done but I can't hear them as I have a hearing impairment. It doesn't matter how loud they are, I won't hear them. 

I bought a BabyMad one and the numbers flash while testing and stop when done but I go so crosseyed to see it, which can't be good for maintaining the post-sleep temp!  Also,  I can't see if it's done in the dark, no backlight. 

I've seen a. Vicks thermometer which changes from red to yellow to green to indicate healthy temps. I was wondering if anyone knew of it, whether it only changes colour once the temp has stabilised. This would tell me when to stop and switch it off. 

Or could anyone suggest another one that I can see in the dark when it is done temp reading? 

Apologies if this post is incoherent in any way - on my mobile!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

even using a normal thermometer if you leave it in for 2-3 mins it should have stopped flashing and recorded the temp - you can also take your temp under your arm like we do for children, it will record a little bit of a degrees lower but it is the pattern that you are looking for on BBT so as long as your site is constant that is more important and then you could see the flashing stop etc

Good luck
l


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Incywincy
There are a huge range of thermometers on the market.... but to be honest hunnie, I wouldn't even bother doing bbt. As you need to take it before you get out of bed, and even the smallest hint of a cold or virus can knock your readings off kilter..... plus, for me it's the start of the slippery slope to send you round the twist.  
You start off with bbt, then you'll start doing cheap ovulation test kits.... you'll only get more and more stressed and worried.  If you're wanting to begin trying to conceieve you just need to visit your gp, who can do simple blood tests to make sure you're ovulating, your partner could ask for  a sperm analysis test - this'll give you an indication of your partners 'potency'.... if everything is fine with those, if you wanted to invest in a clearblue digital ovualtion tester, that would give you a clear indication of your most fertile days... but your partner ideally needs to erm 'clear his tubes' every other day, this'll help keep the sperm fresh.

Believe me hunnie, I tried for 8 years 'naturally' and used every 'tool and aid' known to man, and old housewives!!!  They just make matters worse in my opinion.  Rule out anything that could stop you getting pregnant, and just relax and enjoy yourselves.... if you do become obsessed with baby making the sex soon loses its sparkle.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Sheila - I'm a lesbian so we're using donor sperm, possibly abroad, so I want to find out my ovulation pattern in detail. I am dubious about charting for all the reasons you've said, but I'm not sure what else to do!  I was going to mix bbt with opks for a while to get the general feel for it. Thanks for the digital monitor tip though, I wasn't sure how useful they were. 

JJ, I assumed the oral temp to be more precise but that's a good idea about armpit temp. 

Thanks for the help ladies!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Incywincy - sorry hun, I didn't mean to presume hahaha.

I bought a clearblue digital ovulation test kit from Boots £100 (after wasting time and money on very cheap versions off t'internet) - so the only outlay afterwards are the pee sticks - I found this the best indicator for me - but thats me personally. Some ladies do the temperature reading and charting, some ladies check the thickness of their cervical mucus religiously.

But the DOK can give you a clear indication from your second cycle onwards... and is there or thereabouts from the off. You can actually buy these test kits pretty cheaply off ebay these days - just had a look and theres one there for £50.

Or you could check the buy and sell thread here on FF....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=474.0

...whatever you decide, wishing you and your partner all the very very best.
Anything we can do to help, please please shout.

Sheila


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't worry about the assumption! 

I've had a bit more of a look at the fertility monitors, it's appealing to my disorganised lazy side, less restricting on time etc. 

Thanks again for your help, I'm sure I will be around asking plenty more questions as the months go on!


----------

